# kanye west speaks out



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

http://www.zebrality.com/media/2005/kanye.avi

right click, save target as, and open in windows media player.

nbc had a red cross benifit telethon today, where kanye west decided to trash the teleprompter and talk about the racism going on in the effort to help everyone, lookng terrified that some nbc executive would kick his ass... all while mike myers stands next to him wondering what the hell he's doing....kick is at the end...


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

kanye west is a moron


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Black Dude using the Race Card


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I like when he complained that the troops had been given permission and i quote"to shoot us"does this also include the black anarcists with guns stopping the relief effort?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Another whining, bitching, tasteless rapper. sigh


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Agree with all of the above


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

HAHAH WTF! The dude sounds incoherent, he can barely make a sentence. ...George Bush Doesn't Care about black people... where the f*ck did that come from?!!? hahah. He sounds like a complete moron. Michael Meyers is funny as hell, hes like dude.. shut up. Classic video


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

For some reason I cant get video, something to do with codec. Any other links to it?

Audio is halarious but I want to see my homeboy Myers

--Dan


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

i hate that guy such a DUMBA$$


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

hahaha, those nbc fools mustve been pissed off! that fool kanye west is never gonna be allowed on tv again unless hes performing a song or some sh*t. he sounded pretty shook up


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

and i surpose black people are never racist.







no i forgot some are to busy terrorising the hood. wasssssssssssup mother fu*ker....bang bang your dead.Yo man we smoked those home boys.God damn here comes the POlice.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

He sounds like a racist himself.


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

he has to be on something....what an ignorant fool


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

What a dumbass!!!!!!







People who know nothing about politics should just shut the hell up! IMO


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

At least he tells the truth. Look at how long it has taken to get some proper help out there. Imagine if this had happened in Texas, do you think it would have taken as long?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

SouthernJustice said:


> HAHAH WTF! The dude sounds incoherent, he can barely make a sentence. ...George Bush Doesn't Care about black people... where the f*ck did that come from?!!? hahah. He sounds like a complete moron. Michael Meyers is funny as hell, hes like dude.. shut up. Classic video
> [snapback]1178355[/snapback]​


I saw that. I busted a gut laughing, because you can just tell that Mike Meyers was very uncomfortable at that time and just kept nodding. Then when he said "George Bush does not care about black people" Mike Meyers looked straight at him before they cut him off, as if saying "What the hell were you thinking to say that?"








~Taylor~


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

I just lost all respect for Kanye


----------



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

it was rehersed but he was so nervous that he screwed it all up..

i loved it whenever west would say anything striking like "go and shoot us" or "they're helping us as slow as possible," and at the very end, myers would look over with this look like wtf?!? and then try and turn back to the camera and nod.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Fido said:


> At least he tells the truth. Look at how long it has taken to get some proper help out there. Imagine if this *had happened in Texas, do you think it would have taken as long?*
> [snapback]1178485[/snapback]​


Nope. Cause we got Southern Hospitality. We dont go around acting Ignorant and shooting the people who are there TO HELP US!


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

the link doens't work for me

*EDIT* i found a link that works..

http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/619.html


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i respect the guy for his compassion...but he is a fool, and made himself look very very bad.

if all that he could do at a time like this is to play the race card and say "President Bush Hates Black People"...he should be shot. the last thing the US needs now is a bunch of wannabe gangsters listening to Kanye say that stuff, and go with what he says.

not to mention we all know the pictures he's talking about. with the black ppl 'looting' and whites 'gathering life supplies' or whatever. but he obviously doesnt realize that (altho there are some whites stealing the stuff) most whites ARE just getting food and stuff. and ive seen videos of white guys with their guns sitting on their porch, but ive only seen black guys walking around the town with guns like it's fuckin somalia, shooting at rescuers and such. im not saying that like a racist. but that is what's been shown on the tv, and other media outlets ive checked out.

Kanye West made himself look dumber than ppl already thought he is.

you gotta respect Mike Myers standing there with a straight look on his face, while this idiot next to him makes a fool of himself. then mike casually added something...thats when west said "Bush Hates BLack People"...and myers gave a very brief "WTF?-look", then the camera changed,lol.

Phishie- that pic is exactly what i was talking about!!! lol


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/85A...BF54FD3CEF4.htm

haha


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like he's about to choke.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Puff said:


> i respect the guy for his compassion...but he is a fool, and made himself look very very bad.
> 
> if all that he could do at a time like this is to play the race card and say "President Bush Hates Black People"...he should be shot. the last thing the US needs now is a bunch of wannabe gangsters listening to Kanye say that stuff, and go with what he says.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY IT IS THE MEDIA..................AND WHAT DO YOU EXPECT WHEN THE POPULATION IS PREDOMINANTLY BLACK.......THERE IS GONNA BE MORE BLACK PEOPLE ON TV STEALING. i WOULD LIKE TO SAY THAT IF THE POPULATION WAS MOSTLY WHITE YOU WOULD SEE MORE WHITE PEOPLE LOOTING. BUT WITH AMERICAN MEDIA I DONT THINK YOU WOULD


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> Puff said:
> 
> 
> > i respect the guy for his compassion...but he is a fool, and made himself look very very bad.
> ...


Sorry if this is racist, but I dont agree. I honestly dont think you would see white people stealing all the Reeboks and Jerseys and TV's. Its just a diference in culture.

--Dan


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> syrus410 said:
> 
> 
> > Puff said:
> ...


I just would like to point out something. Since the race card is being pulled here about how with white people it would be different.

Lets not forget that Florida last year had a Category 2 hurricane that destroyed several parts of Florida. Thousands of people were put out of their homes AND ARE STILL out of a home. Did we see the victims of Florida riot out against the relief effort? Absolutley not! In fact they all banded together and help each other out as much as they could. Is that not how the media portrayed it? Yes it is, and is it the truth? Of course. So go on Kanye, go ramble on how its our Presidents fault, but in reality you cannot justify stealing shoes/jerseys/beer/etc that arent intended for survival.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > syrus410 said:
> ...


Im confused, you're agreeing with me?

--Dan


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

typical


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

wow, ms Natt was the last person i thought would agree with us







. welcome to our side of the fence,lol. jk.

it's true tho, IMO you wouldnt see white's stealing DVD players, TVs, and that sort of crap. we've had to camp in the wild and stuff, and we know that a TV isnt going to help us out when there's no power.

what makes Kanye look even dumber, was that the main picture he was talking about....the white ppl WERE actually just stealing food and water. (i think it was bread and bottled water to be exact.) then you see a crew of 4 or 5 black kids, smashing a window in on an electronics store, and running out with tvs and such...its bullshit. they arent helping their chances of survival, they're just making it worse for everyone else trying to get on with their lives.

im actually glad that the police killed 5 gunmen yesterday that were shooting at some army contractors. i have no sympathy for those idiotic gunmen, they think it's the freakin Wild West or something, it's really disgusting to see human's acting like such stupid beasts.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


All in all, yes.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Just so you know good ol Jesse Jackson is at it again:
Civil Rights leader Jesse Jackson, seen here in June 2005, fired off a fierce attack on President George W. Bush over Hurricane Katrina and claimed black people were being locked out of top relief roles.

In which case I say







off to him. He pulls the race card any and every chance he gets.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Just so you know good ol Jesse Jackson is at it again:
> Civil Rights leader Jesse Jackson, seen here in June 2005, fired off a fierce attack on President George W. Bush over Hurricane Katrina and claimed black people were being locked out of top relief roles.
> 
> In which case I say
> ...


hmm, wheres reverend al sharpton at now? its just a mater of time before he pops into this all too.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i heard sharpton on CNN last night, he wasnt pulling the bullshit that Jackson was. he wasnt being an angel, but he was making a lot more sense,lol.

he knows ppl are suffering, and just wants help. while jackson just uses the oppourtunity to play the race card...again...i cant stand that guy


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hold on, maybe I am missing something here..... Who is Kanye West?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Could west actually be charged with inciting racial hatred.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

cjdrew2 said:


> Hold on, maybe I am missing something here..... Who is Kanye West?
> [snapback]1180738[/snapback]​


Just another music artist that likes to join in on the political bandwagon and throw out the race card.

Id really love to see Bill Cosby's reaction to all this. Im sure hed come up with something witty.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

kanye west is a semi-talented arrogant hip hop artist who whines and cries when he doesn't win an award(AMA) and acts like a baby when he doesn't get his way (ie on mtvs punk'd)


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

diddye said:


> kanye west is a semi-talented arrogant hip hop artist who whines and cries when he doesn't win an award(AMA) and acts like a baby when he doesn't get his way (ie on mtvs punk'd)
> [snapback]1180752[/snapback]​


exactly... his music is ok, but the more i see him and hear him talk the less appealing the music becomes strictly because of how big of a moron he is.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i think his music is horrible, yet he thinks he's a messiah or something...

buddy, you JUST broke into the music industry, i know you produced before, but you still suck. Now STFU, and go back into your hole. lol


----------



## phishie (Sep 22, 2004)

lol puff

this has pretty much barred me from listening to any of his music ever again. not that i did in the first place..


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

If think that this is hilarious, because last week some of you might remember my thread about how black people always seem to pull out the race card and I got my head bitten off about it. Its amazing how right I was.....


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

cadeucsb said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > kanye west is a semi-talented arrogant hip hop artist who whines and cries when he doesn't win an award(AMA) and acts like a baby when he doesn't get his way (ie on mtvs punk'd)
> ...


My thoughts summed up perfect


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

kanye's music is whack, and to top it off he has retarded views that his bum-f*cking crew probably stuffed in his face. bush is a retard, yes, but no one is going to want to save their gang banging asses if they're shooting at helicopters, disregarding law enforcement and looting shoes and beer.

i'm not taking sides, but that no-talent ignorant mother f*cker needs to shut his fat lips if he doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

Frankly, I'M SHOCKED!!!!! I can't believe Kanye West would do that! I mean just listen to the lyrics of his songs!! They are very wise and intelligent. He comes across as such an itelligent man.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

"I am Jesus" is basically what he said of himself in "Jesus Walks". im not religious, but that song and music video offended me.

why does some dumb, uneducated hoodrat think that he has the right to compare himself to Jesus???

Kanye should get sent back to the hockey puck factory...we need some more pucks for the upcoming season....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> SouthernJustice said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAH WTF! The dude sounds incoherent, he can barely make a sentence. ...George Bush Doesn't Care about black people... where the f*ck did that come from?!!? hahah. He sounds like a complete moron. Michael Meyers is funny as hell, hes like dude.. shut up. Classic video
> ...


the first rant he went off on Mm was like dude your not reading the script and not making any sense.. then his second statement about bush his jaw hit the damn floor i laughed my ass off


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

hahahahahha an uneducated black man complaining about the governement not caring about black people. hahahahhaah nothing new.

yo, kanye jesse jackson beat you to the token pity black man.

do something before you ask for help.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

anyone hear celin dions rant? shes another stupid ass trying to act like she is so affected by this but being sure to let everyone know she donated a million.. if someone can find that clip, I think it was Larry king.. she says the looter should be allowed to loot because they are so poor they may have never touch nice things and all this other whacked BS and her English is terrible


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

LOL, The look on Mikes face was awesome. "Dude, what the f*ck did you just say?"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

You know, I posted a thread on Friday about Michael Moore essentially saying the exact same thing ( playing the race card ) in his open letter to Bush. Strangely enough, almost noone lashed out at Moore, but Kanye's getting it from all sides


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

anybody hear about sean penn? That freak set out on his own to save people w/ his dingy. Problem was his entourage(which included a news crew) was so large, his boat busted a leak. What idiot brings a news crew to save people.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

diddye said:


> anybody hear about sean penn? That freak set out on his own to save people w/ his dingy. Problem was his entourage(which included a news crew) was so large, his boat busted a leak. What idiot brings a news crew to save people.
> [snapback]1181830[/snapback]​


An idiot that wants to be on the news?

I almost whipped out my whitewater kayak and paddled my ass down Michigan than portaged down the Mississipi....do I get a news crew?

--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

diddye said:


> anybody hear about sean penn? That freak set out on his own to save people w/ his dingy. Problem was his entourage(which included a news crew) was so large, his boat busted a leak. What idiot brings a news crew to save people.
> [snapback]1181830[/snapback]​


Actually, the idiot didn't put the plug in his boat (most boaters or any non moron know about this) and his boat sank 5 yards after they took off, with his own personel photographer to take pictures of him being a "hero".

What a loser.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > anybody hear about sean penn? That freak set out on his own to save people w/ his dingy. Problem was his entourage(which included a news crew) was so large, his boat busted a leak. What idiot brings a news crew to save people.
> ...



















I guess the cameras were ruined so he didnt set off on a second savoir voyage?

--Dan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> You know, I posted a thread on Friday about Michael Moore essentially saying the exact same thing ( playing the race card ) in his open letter to Bush. Strangely enough, almost noone lashed out at Moore, but Kanye's getting it from all sides
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its expected from moore and he is at a least little more coherent when he's trying to make an extremist point


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I posted a thread on Friday about Michael Moore essentially saying the exact same thing ( playing the race card ) in his open letter to Bush. Strangely enough, almost noone lashed out at Moore, but Kanye's getting it from all sides
> ...


I actually think the only thing Kanye said wrong was "black".. now only if he would have said "George Bush doesn't care about people"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


when he said "they can shoot us" i think he was implying that he would be robbing and raping and murdering because this is exceptable behavior in his peoples community.. and those are the people who could be shot..

that was kind of wrong to..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


----------



## mrbmum33 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


I think it would have been better said as "George Bush doesn't care about POOR people". It's not about race, it's about money and people who don't have any.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

mrbmum33 said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


I agree
many people are angry . its because there poor and didnt want to help them as fast as people with money.
Sad Sad


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> anyone hear celin dions rant? shes another stupid ass trying to act like she is so affected by this but being sure to let everyone know she donated a million.. if someone can find that clip, I think it was Larry king.. she says the looter should be allowed to loot because they are so poor they may have never touch nice things and all this other whacked BS and her English is terrible
> [snapback]1181701[/snapback]​


http://www.crooksandliars.com/2005/09/04.html
I see her mouth moving but all I hear is blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

I haven't read this whole thread, but i don't think this link has been posted.

it's a version of his song "gold digger" but done up all about the george bush deal.

it's pretty decent, and shows that anyone can do what kanye does.

http://www.k-otix.com/George%20Bush%20Does...ck%20People.mp3


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

not bush's fault the retards didnt take the warnings about the hurricans seriously. except for a few who left before.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks yeayea123, the other link didn't work for me either but that one did. I wish I could see what Mike Myers told Kanye afterwards.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LunaSick said:


> not bush's fault the retards didnt take the warnings about the hurricans seriously. except for a few who left before.
> [snapback]1190473[/snapback]​


it was way way more then a "few" that left before, it was 20 - 30 percent of the people and they knew this would happen from an evacuation drll they did last year..

then you have to consider there are differnt groups, 
those that probably had teh transportation to but did not want to, 
those that might have had transportation but wouldnt leave pets or had elderly to care for
those that are poor and didnt have transportation or food and water supplies.

the ones making the big deal about this are the poor ones that couldnt get out and a vast majority of them happen to be black, its not a race thing its a poverty thing. if you look at the way they reacted to siuation it may be an indication of how they have ended up in poverty. they werent being proactive about helping each other or helping themself they where sitting around bitching for help and robbing and acting like criminals.. not very differnt then what they have been doing until before the storm sitting around waiting for help commiting crimes and bitching about being poor..


----------

